# Thoughts on Road Biking in Boston



## noreasterbackcountry (Aug 31, 2011)

a.k.a... Why I trail bike.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/08/thoughts-on-road-biking-in-boston.html


----------



## mattm59 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm semi-rural, but use a Trek 3900 with 2" tires as my road bike. Roads are shot. I had a Motobecane Team Champion that I rode from Ct. to Winooski Vt. to Miami, Fl. years back.....now that I'm older and wiser my retirement road trip will be most likely on a FS 29'er MTB. More pedaling, less flat and rim fixing, and happier ass cheeks.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Oct 1, 2011)

mattm59 said:


> More pedaling, less flat and rim fixing, and happier ass cheeks.



This either sounds like a road biking bumper sticker or something you read on the bathroom wall at a rest area.

And you sir are an animal.  I haven't met anyone who has biked from VT to FL and lived to tell about it.  When you're back in Boston for your tour be sure to let me know and I'll give you a tour of some suburban singletrack.


----------



## mattm59 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Miami ended it*

Went down A1A in Florida. Beer drinking while driving was (is??) legal, and on occasion a bud bottle would get tossed our way, with some a-hole comment from bubba the retard trucker. Ended up getting run off the road in S. Miami, down a ditch, trashed a rim. Drivers and disco down there made me realize my destination was a bad choice.


----------

